# Internal error 27555



## gaffer123 (12 mo ago)

I am trying to download, SafeNet Authentication client, for my smartcard scanner so i can work from home.
The installer gets about 3/4s of the way through the install and i keep getting this error.

"Internal Error 27555. MACHINE\SOFTWARE\SafeNet\Authentication\SACLog, The system cannot find the file specified., -2147024894"

I have already tried making an Installer folder in my WINDOWS directory, but that doesnt work.
Ive also tried ccleaner on my files anf adding SYSTEM to the permissions
Any Advice?
Windows 10 btw, Up to date


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to search and type *Winver *and press Enter. Make sure you are running version Windows 10 *21H2*. Make sure you have all of your Windows Updates.
then try this method (Fixed) Windows Installer Error 27555 Repair Method - Windows Bulletin Tutorials


----------



## gaffer123 (12 mo ago)

spunk.funk said:


> Go to search and type *Winver *and press Enter. Make sure you are running version Windows 10 *21H2*. Make sure you have all of your Windows Updates.
> then try this method (Fixed) Windows Installer Error 27555 Repair Method - Windows Bulletin Tutorials


i have tried all of that with no success, any other options i can use??


----------



## Anthony1978 (9 mo ago)

Hello, I have the same problem, did you find a solution?
thank you for your reply


----------



## Anthony1978 (9 mo ago)

I managed to work around the problem by creating a 2nd admin session and I installed from this blank session and it's ok.
Afterwards you can delete the admin session, the program being installed for all users.


----------

